# Jobs in KRL / NESCOM / NDC ?



## e.mubeen

AoA,
I am surprised to see that there exists not even a single page of information related to career in NESCOM/KRL/ (other S&T organizations in defence sector), so after much googling I found defence.pk, and perhaps this section is appropriate for this question.

I have done :
BS Mechanical Engineering (UET Lahore), 
MS Computational Mechanics (Germany), 
MS Materials Science & Simulation (Germany), 
and at the moment (InshaALLAH) near to complete my PhD in Mechanical Engineering (also from Germany). 
I suppose that my qualifications match SPS-9 (perhaps). However I have no clue about the salary structure.

In 2005 I was selected for KRL by the panel of experts from KRL after tests & interviews (they came to the university for tests), but unfortunately I had to quit before joining, to get treatment of Leukemia (blood cancer).

My questions are:

1- what is the proper way to apply for a job in NESCOM/KRL/NDC/AWC etc. (besides reading dozens of online newpapers everyday) ?
2- what is the minimum salary that I should expect ?
3- is there any provision of family accommodation at the job site?

Best regards,
Mubeen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

HOMEPAGE -- Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission-- PAEC

i think they get their recruitment through PAEC


----------



## allrounderyas

Aoa,

Brother, I have been searching for the same reason and came across defence.pk; however, my qualification is much less than yours  ...
I have done BE from IIEE/NED Karachi (Industrial Electronics) and I am currently studying in KFUPM (Saudi Arabia) as a graduate student of Systems Engineering

I am thinking of quitting the MS and finding an R&D job in Pakistan as MS studies are not matching my aptitude which is more on the development side.... 

waiting for replies to your thread


----------



## allrounderyas

Aoa,

Brother, I have been searching for the same reason and came across defence.pk; however, my qualification is much less than yours  ...
I have done BE from IIEE/NED Karachi (Industrial Electronics) and I am currently studying in KFUPM (Saudi Arabia) as a graduate student of Systems Engineering

I am thinking of quitting the MS and finding an R&D job in Pakistan as MS studies are not matching my aptitude which is more on the development side.... 

waiting for replies to your thread


----------



## e.mubeen

seems this forum is only for combat monsters, no place for techies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_koadsheding_plz

bhai pAwA chaltha hay.. 
i did Bs in Computer Engineering with 3.37/4 CGPA and another classfellow of min hardly did 2.5/4 and he got job .. i think i dont know his scale but i heard that its some special pay scale not like bps in other govt sectors.. and i heard from other fellows that he has powa over there,, so forgt having jobs there ,, yahan tho sab ya kahtha hain,, Pakistan sa zindah Bhaag,, and i m amazed y u people are doing the opposite..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

no_koadsheding_plz said:


> bhai pAwA chaltha hay..
> i did Bs in Computer Engineering with 3.37/4 CGPA and another classfellow of min hardly did 2.5/4 and he got job .. i think i dont know his scale but i heard that its some special pay scale not like bps in other govt sectors.. and i heard from other fellows that he has powa over there,, so forgt having jobs there ,, yahan tho sab ya kahtha hain,, Pakistan sa zindah Bhaag,, and i m amazed y u people are doing the opposite..



The job market internationally is currently not that great either, particularly for engineering related fields, hence it is understandable why some would look to Pakistan for job opportunities.


----------



## Donatello

e.mubeen said:


> AoA,
> I am surprised to see that there exists not even a single page of information related to career in NESCOM/KRL/ (other S&T organizations in defence sector), so after much googling I found defence.pk, and perhaps this section is appropriate for this question.
> 
> I have done :
> BS Mechanical Engineering (UET Lahore),
> MS Computational Mechanics (Germany),
> MS Materials Science & Simulation (Germany),
> and at the moment (InshaALLAH) near to complete my PhD in Mechanical Engineering (also from Germany).
> I suppose that my qualifications match SPS-9 (perhaps). However I have no clue about the salary structure.
> 
> In 2005 I was selected for KRL by the panel of experts from KRL after tests & interviews (they came to the university for tests), but unfortunately I had to quit before joining, to get treatment of Leukemia (blood cancer).
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1- what is the proper way to apply for a job in NESCOM/KRL/NDC/AWC etc. (besides reading dozens of online newpapers everyday) ?
> 2- what is the minimum salary that I should expect ?
> 3- is there any provision of family accommodation at the job site?
> 
> Best regards,
> Mubeen.




Why don't you look for jobs in Germany? I mean Germany and France are the only two places with some hope in Europe. I am in UK and it sucks so bad!!

Apply to firms like Voith. I have a friend doing his placement there, they tend to take foreign nationals.



VCheng said:


> The job market internationally is currently not that great either, particularly for engineering related fields, hence it is understandable why some would look to Pakistan for job opportunities.



Sir jee,

USA is still much better for engineering jobs.

If you can't find one in engineering, you can always try the banks for consulting.

A friend of mine got recruited at ARM, starting salary, $80,000!


----------



## Jango

Fresh graduates from NUST in Mechatronics etc are being taken in pakistan.

A friend of my cousin, who graduated from NUST in the same field, got a job in a foreign company with starting of 100,000, while others also got lucrative jobs.


----------



## VCheng

Donatello said:


> .................
> Sir jee,
> 
> USA is still much better for engineering jobs.
> 
> If you can't find one in engineering, you can always try the banks for consulting.
> 
> A friend of mine got recruited at ARM, starting salary, $80,000!



Only in certain fields, yes, but not generally speaking. The economic situation will need to improve first before hiring of new personnel picks up.


----------



## Leviza

no_koadsheding_plz said:


> bhai pAwA chaltha hay..
> i did Bs in Computer Engineering with 3.37/4 CGPA and another classfellow of min hardly did 2.5/4 and he got job .. i think i dont know his scale but i heard that its some special pay scale not like bps in other govt sectors.. and i heard from other fellows that he has powa over there,, so forgt having jobs there ,, yahan tho sab ya kahtha hain,, Pakistan sa zindah Bhaag,, and i m amazed y u people are doing the opposite..



bhai jee paway kay sath akal bhee chalti hai .. 

BTW who told you that only good CGPA is enough to get the jobs?? this is the biggest thinking mistake new graduated people have, Job are not being awarded based on good academic results, they are one of the factors only...


----------



## no_koadsheding_plz

Leviza said:


> *bhai jee paway kay sath akal bhee chalti hai .. *
> 
> BTW who told you that only good CGPA is enough to get the jobs?? this is the biggest thinking mistake new graduated people have, Job are not being awarded based on good academic results, they are one of the factors only...




wov,,, no one here knew anything about this 'fact'.. 

do u mean that one gets higher scores if he is akal less,,? 

and how could they judge of this akal thing from just CV ?,,and that too of fresh graduate.. no past experience ? 
i m not aware of any such method.. so *only* pawa works.. 

i would be very happy if u disclose this top secret formula..


----------



## e.mubeen

Donatello said:


> Why don't you look for jobs in Germany? I mean Germany and France are the only two places with some hope in Europe. I am in UK and it sucks so bad!!
> 
> Apply to firms like Voith. I have a friend doing his placement there, they tend to take foreign nationals.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir jee,
> 
> USA is still much better for engineering jobs.
> 
> If you can't find one in engineering, you can always try the banks for consulting.
> 
> A friend of mine got recruited at ARM, starting salary, $80,000!



------
hmm.. yes, Germany has the best environment for engineers and scientists (even better than USA/Canada/France); but between family and career, I am chosing family; so have to come back.


----------



## Leviza

no_koadsheding_plz said:


> wov,,, no one here knew anything about this 'fact'..
> 
> do u mean that one gets higher scores if he is akal less,,?
> 
> and how could they judge of this akal thing from just CV ?,,and that too of fresh graduate.. no past experience ?
> i m not aware of any such method.. so *only* pawa works..
> 
> i would be very happy if u disclose this top secret formula..



This top secret formula called CV writing skills and interview, i hope if your flags are right then even in canada higher grades doesnt mean you get the job in desired company, even interview comes after the CV skills, 

That is very common for people to say , pawa pawa, but do they have any proofs for that? i am not saying all positions are being filled without pawa but people who needs to get the work done, sometimes under pressure take one 1 or 2 people on pawa but not the whole lot...

the day you will start believing in yourself you will end up with something good in life...


----------



## e.mubeen

no_koadsheding_plz said:


> bhai pAwA chaltha hay..
> i did Bs in Computer Engineering with 3.37/4 CGPA and another classfellow of min hardly did 2.5/4 and he got job .. i think i dont know his scale but i heard that its some special pay scale not like bps in other govt sectors.. and i heard from other fellows that he has powa over there,, so forgt having jobs there ,, yahan tho sab ya kahtha hain,, Pakistan sa zindah Bhaag,, and i m amazed y u people are doing the opposite..


brother, it doesn't depend on Pawaa, it depends on fate, which is CUSTOMIZABLE; 
ingredients: 
-- positive approach, i.e. never blames others for your bad luck
-- continuous effort,
... )
I have seen many graduate engineers in Germany with very poor grades, but they got better jobs than their genius class-mates, (even my idiot class-mates are in 5-digit salary), I don't care..
does it mean that Pawaa is the main factor in all those cases where excellent students can't get job ??


----------



## no_koadsheding_plz

bro pawa does matter,,
his i have seen his cv it was just the same as mine, 
regarding interview ,, only those who had pawa and few others were called and most pawa ppl got job,, 
so i can safely say its neither cv nor interview that left me or selected him for job,,

pawa rules supreme in pakistan govt jbs,, second thing is rishwat,,, third s random luck..


----------



## Complex Conjugate

e.mubeen said:


> AoA,
> I am surprised to see that there exists not even a single page of information related to career in NESCOM/KRL/ (other S&T organizations in defence sector), so after much googling I found defence.pk, and perhaps this section is appropriate for this question.
> 
> I have done :
> BS Mechanical Engineering (UET Lahore),
> MS Computational Mechanics (Germany),
> MS Materials Science & Simulation (Germany),
> and at the moment (InshaALLAH) near to complete my PhD in Mechanical Engineering (also from Germany).
> I suppose that my qualifications match SPS-9 (perhaps). However I have no clue about the salary structure.
> 
> In 2005 I was selected for KRL by the panel of experts from KRL after tests & interviews (they came to the university for tests), but unfortunately I had to quit before joining, to get treatment of Leukemia (blood cancer).
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1- what is the proper way to apply for a job in NESCOM/KRL/NDC/AWC etc. (besides reading dozens of online newpapers everyday) ?
> 2- what is the minimum salary that I should expect ?
> 3- is there any provision of family accommodation at the job site?
> 
> Best regards,
> Mubeen.



Hi there , got to know about the KRL website where they post new job openings for engineers , scientists , lecturers, and doctors etc
ht tp://hr1384.c om/HTMS/Jobs/mainJobs.as px
(eliminate the spaces)
I cant post links until i have 5 posts , so bear with this one . hope it helps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rainbubble

e.mubeen said:


> AoA,
> I am surprised to see that there exists not even a single page of information related to career in NESCOM/KRL/ (other S&T organizations in defence sector), so after much googling I found defence.pk, and perhaps this section is appropriate for this question.
> 
> I have done :
> BS Mechanical Engineering (UET Lahore),
> MS Computational Mechanics (Germany),
> MS Materials Science & Simulation (Germany),
> and at the moment (InshaALLAH) near to complete my PhD in Mechanical Engineering (also from Germany).
> I suppose that my qualifications match SPS-9 (perhaps). However I have no clue about the salary structure.
> 
> In 2005 I was selected for KRL by the panel of experts from KRL after tests & interviews (they came to the university for tests), but unfortunately I had to quit before joining, to get treatment of Leukemia (blood cancer).
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1- what is the proper way to apply for a job in NESCOM/KRL/NDC/AWC etc. (besides reading dozens of online newpapers everyday) ?
> 2- what is the minimum salary that I should expect ?
> 3- is there any provision of family accommodation at the job site?
> 
> Best regards,
> Mubeen.





1.nescom announced their jobs in January i guess bt they didn display their name...they js displayed po box number...bt han atomic energy displays its name in job ads as far as I ve seen their ads..
2.as u are highly qualified so I think u should expect minimum of 70 to 80 thousand from nescom dn knw bout atomic energy...cz to graduates they are offering 48 to 50 i guess.
3.n bout family accommodation i guess they do pay house rents n dn have any info bout any other services like servants etc..

dn wry inshALLAH u ill get it..bs js keep an eye on ads in newspaper.



no_koadsheding_plz said:


> bhai pAwA chaltha hay..
> i did Bs in Computer Engineering with 3.37/4 CGPA and another classfellow of min hardly did 2.5/4 and he got job .. i think i dont know his scale but i heard that its some special pay scale not like bps in other govt sectors.. and i heard from other fellows that he has powa over there,, so forgt having jobs there ,, yahan tho sab ya kahtha hain,, Pakistan sa zindah Bhaag,, and i m amazed y u people are doing the opposite..



hey when did u apply for the job???..n where did u apply atomic energy or nescom??


----------



## e.mubeen

no_koadsheding_plz said:


> bro pawa does matter,,
> his i have seen his cv it was just the same as mine,
> regarding interview ,, only those who had pawa and few others were called and most pawa ppl got job,,
> so i can safely say its neither cv nor interview that left me or selected him for job,,
> 
> pawa rules supreme in pakistan govt jbs,, second thing is rishwat,,, third s random luck..



I am not aware of others' experiences, but my experience with KRL was good. I don't know how pawaa works (_actually I had no "access" to any pawaa, so this thing is alien for me_  ) ; however in 2005 I got call for written test, and was the top scorer of the test; we top 15 candidates were interviewed on the same day, and afterward received the documents for legal (security clearance etc.) matters.
My experience with Atomic Energy Commission fellowship (MS/PhD - 2006) was also very good, I got fellowship *again without* any pawaa.

Experience is the strongest opinion-maker, so I believe that pawaa is not the "compulsory" ingredient of success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umair86

man jobs in Pakistan sucks nowadays you can't get job without reference and for get it if its govt one you need strong political and bureaucracy connections.


----------



## Safriz




----------



## Engr.Zohaib

Will anyone be able to tell me the contact number of Admin KRL Pakistan?


----------



## AHMED85

Safriz said:


>



Dude old Advertisement...4th option you can imagine...


----------



## Riteon

Oye mubeen...

Whats your IQ ??

also hows your health now ?/


----------



## Raheel12

e.mubeen said:


> AoA,
> I am surprised to see that there exists not even a single page of information related to career in NESCOM/KRL/ (other S&T organizations in defence sector), so after much googling I found defence.pk, and perhaps this section is appropriate for this question.
> 
> I have done :
> BS Mechanical Engineering (UET Lahore),
> MS Computational Mechanics (Germany),
> MS Materials Science & Simulation (Germany),
> and at the moment (InshaALLAH) near to complete my PhD in Mechanical Engineering (also from Germany).
> I suppose that my qualifications match SPS-9 (perhaps). However I have no clue about the salary structure.
> 
> In 2005 I was selected for KRL by the panel of experts from KRL after tests & interviews (they came to the university for tests), but unfortunately I had to quit before joining, to get treatment of Leukemia (blood cancer).
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1- what is the proper way to apply for a job in NESCOM/KRL/NDC/AWC etc. (besides reading dozens of online newpapers everyday) ?
> 2- what is the minimum salary that I should expect ?
> 3- is there any provision of family accommodation at the job site?
> 
> Best regards,
> Mubeen.




I received a letter from NESCOM for post of Jr. Executive at Lahore , kindly guide me about the test , what kind of question will be asked from them , an urgent reply is required from the respected members 

Regards 
Raheel


----------



## Raheel12

Kindly guide me about the test pattren of Jr. Executive test of NESCOM


----------



## Waqas Shahid

AssalamoElaikum,
Sir Please Tell Me How Long It Took For You To Get (Security Clearance) etc After Interview.
Thankyou.


----------



## Rural depths

Dear Members! I am in a dire need of your advice!
I was born to a Pakistani mother and an Indian father (both Muslims), consequently my nationality by birth was Indian. During my childhood my father died and we came Pakistan and acquired its citizenship. I did matric, fsc then completed my engineering here. Now I cleared a test and interview for a strategic organization of pakistan that deals with its defence. They have sent me forms for security clearance purposes in which I have to give details about my father. They have also asked for the name and details of any relative residing in India. I do have relatives there but I know nothing about them and I am reluctant also to provide details about my father. What should I do? Please help me out!! I couldn't find a relevant forum for it so have posted randomly but please do give me advice of what to do.


----------



## ZAINEEE

Rural depths said:


> Dear Members! I am in a dire need of your advice!
> I was born to a Pakistani mother and an Indian father (both Muslims), consequently my nationality by birth was Indian. During my childhood my father died and we came Pakistan and acquired its citizenship. I did matric, fsc then completed my engineering here. Now I cleared a test and interview for a strategic organization of pakistan that deals with its defence. They have sent me forms for security clearance purposes in which I have to give details about my father. They have also asked for the name and details of any relative residing in India. I do have relatives there but I know nothing about them and I am reluctant also to provide details about my father. What should I do? Please help me out!! I couldn't find a relevant forum for it so have posted randomly but please do give me advice of what to do.


YOU SHUOLD GIVE CORRECT INFO ABOUT RELATIVE


----------



## hassan javed

e.mubeen said:


> AoA,
> I am surprised to see that there exists not even a single page of information related to career in NESCOM/KRL/ (other S&T organizations in defence sector), so after much googling I found defence.pk, and perhaps this section is appropriate for this question.
> 
> I have done :
> BS Mechanical Engineering (UET Lahore),
> MS Computational Mechanics (Germany),
> MS Materials Science & Simulation (Germany),
> and at the moment (InshaALLAH) near to complete my PhD in Mechanical Engineering (also from Germany).
> I suppose that my qualifications match SPS-9 (perhaps). However I have no clue about the salary structure.
> 
> In 2005 I was selected for KRL by the panel of experts from KRL after tests & interviews (they came to the university for tests), but unfortunately I had to quit before joining, to get treatment of Leukemia (blood cancer).
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1- what is the proper way to apply for a job in NESCOM/KRL/NDC/AWC etc. (besides reading dozens of online newpapers everyday) ?
> 2- what is the minimum salary that I should expect ?
> 3- is there any provision of family accommodation at the job site?
> 
> Best regards,
> Mubeen.



After all these qualifications , why do you want to work in Pakistan , where you'll be offered a far smaller salary against your skills and knowledge?


----------



## jumani

Dear all,
Did any one tell me about the paper pattern of Ast. manager IT in Nescom.


----------



## engrvirgo

anyone knows about the test pattern of assistance manager civil in nescom. kindly help


----------



## SOLDIER_1

Any one here, what will happen in "Psychologist Test" for AM (Mechanical) in DESTO.
i want to know, what type of questioning, will they take written test like ISSB or a session?


----------



## Muhammad Khuram Ashraf

Can anyone please guide me regarding NESCOM Test pattern for Assistant manager Electrical? Many thanks.


----------



## Yasir Ashraf

you can Do the job in Pakistan if you want to job in Pakistan but it depends on your work but I don't have the idea of out of the country


----------

